# My first "What it is?"



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Seems pretty obvious but ima post it anyway. With Sparky's permission...


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

Carpet


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

Some kind of woven fabric (nylon or something, not cotton).  I'm going to say lawn furniture.


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2013)

Looks woven.  Depending on the scale it could be cloth or a hanging planter - something like that.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Yeah I knew it was too easy. 

It was denim.


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

Denim?  I wouldn't have guessed that - it looks too shiny, lol.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Yeah... It is made for women, 15% polyester 2% spandex


----------



## gregtallica (May 7, 2013)

gonna post a pic of the full size?


----------



## Photographiend (May 8, 2013)

I didn't think to take one that day I was just playing around with ring reversal shots. But I happen to be wearing those pants today so you are in luck. 

First is the shot before it was cropped. 


This is what the fabric looks like prior zoom.


----------

